# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kerkese per perjashtim te perhershem nga forumi

## DoLpHiN

Pershendetje stafi i Forumit (nuk e di nese mund ta quaj shqiptar).

Pas 7 vitesh anetar i ketij forumi, ku kam qene edhe moderator per disa kohe tek Problematika Nderkombetare dhe tek Futbolli, kerkoj te perjashtohem pergjithmone.

Le ta gezojne lirine e shprehjes Akili me shoke.

Ju faleminderit per mirekuptimin!

----------


## Albo

Kerkesa t'u plotesua.

Gjithe mirat.
Albo

----------


## EuroStar1

Kerkoj qe te fshihet llogaria ime nga forumi perfundimisht 

Ju faleminderit

----------


## Brari

ku vete mo euro..
mo e fshi llogarine..

cbere me ate pronen..e shite?
bravo ps e shijakut te dakos..
kishte rekrutuar plot kopila demokrat e i kish fut ne gjirin e ngrohte te ps-se..
takova njerin..
me tha mka premtu igli buka nji  pun zyre  me rrog te mir po fitoj ps-ja..

----------


## EuroStar1

I lumte. PS qe premton dhe mban premtime

PD qe premton vende pune dhe nuk i mban... Me fal se edhe PD i mban premtimet e punes, por jo per Demokratet po per Socialistet

Do largohem se ky forum se ta shpif. Forum Greko - Serbo - Komunist

----------


## hot_prinz

Ku po shko mo daj, 
paska me na mor malli per ty.  :i ngrysur:

----------


## EuroStar1

Edhe mua do me mari malli per ju, por qendrimi ketu per mua eshte i pamundur. 

Do jem rrotull ne forume qe ja vlejne bashke me te tjeret qe e menduan si une 

Ju pershendes dhe ju uroj gjith te mirat ne jet

----------


## Lumi_ftp

Flm per mirekuptim, ju falenderoj te gjitheve.

----------


## Albo

> Flm per mirekuptim, ju falenderoj te gjitheve.


Nese nuk deshiron te marresh me pjese ne forumin shqiptar, mjafton te mos futesh me ketu. Ashtu sic u regjistrove me deshire, mund te largohesh po me deshire, nuk te detyron njeri. Llogarite e anetareve qe kane hapur tema e kane dhene mendime ne forum nuk fshihen nga forumi pasi prishet mbarevajtja e forumit. Ajo qe ne mund te bejme eshte te perjashtojme emrin tend nga forumi ne menyre permanente, nese kjo eshte ajo qe ti deshiron.

Dhe mos hap 20 tema ne forum per llogje se nuk je vetem ti qe shkruan ne kete forum, ka qindra te tjere.
Albo

----------

